# Worldwide British Listing of International Call Signs



## Mariner719_5103 (5 mo ago)

Some time ago I stumbled upon a British publication on the internet with the name above, or something very similar to it. I used it as part of my research when developing a call sign database for U.S. Naval communications. Problem is, now I can't seem to locate those listings anywhere. Does anyone have a idea where I can re-locate this resource online?


----------

